# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  هدية للأعضاء : فك شفرة nokia مقفلة على شبكة Movistar Spain

## hassan riach

فك شفرة nokia مقفلة على شبكة Movistar Spain 
nokia sl3 15-digit  ضع هنا ال imei  وستحصل على النتيجة في أقل ممكن

----------


## kinto

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## div_859

أخي الكريم ممكن كود فك الشفرة  
IMEI : 353396044996366
Country  : Spain
Operator : movistar

----------


## sticom

*NOKIA 6600 SLIDE 
MOVISTAR SPIN
IMEI :* *351954038448653* _شكرا_

----------


## dawmane

emei 359348032451312
emei 359068044574634
emei 359559014065371
كل الشكر أخي للمساعدة

----------


## zazajil

nokia 5230 
imei:356051039716900 كل الشكر أخي

----------


## Boulaaouan

Nokia C5-00
357409041607294 
شكرا اخي جزاك الله خير

----------

